
Figma Pitch Deck Template (12 Slide Free Version) - julian_base
https://www.basetemplates.com/figma-pitch-deck-template?ref=hackernews
======
julian_base
Hey Hacker News Community!

My name is Julian, and I'm an entrepreneur based in Germany. Over the past few
years, I have been passionate about pitch decks as they are the one challenge
every entrepreneur will face on his/her journey.

I recently started creating pitch decks in Figma because it allows my team and
me to work simultaneously on the same project.

With the Figma Pitch Deck Template, it is my goal to help founders and
entrepreneurs build their pitch deck fast, cost-effectively, and
collaboratively.

Proven structure based on the analysis of the most successful pitch decks 100+
investor-ready slides 300+ pre-built elements Easy & Fast to Edit

For all of you who are just getting started using Figma or want to try it out
there is a free 12 slide version to download.

I hope you enjoy this resource and get some value! Let me know any feedback
you may have!

Will love to work on the next version of it!

All the best, Julian

